# Getting out for a walk!



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Being that it is July 1st I thought I would set a goal and actually try and stick with it. So starting with just the month of July I want to make it my goal to get out for a walk twice a week for a minimum of 30 minutes each time. I recently did an orientation at the local animal shelter so ideally one of those times would be walking a couple dogs at the shelter. I thought since I don't really do any exercise at the moment that if I started with two times a week that it would be more manageable than say setting a goal of four times a week.


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fellow Canadian-
Awesome. (I have Agoraphobia) and immediately right before reading your post, as I'm sitting here looking out the front window feeling trapped and sorry for myself, I thought- I really CAN just put my shoes on and go out there...
Good to see your goal. Maybe it's mine too.


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Week 1 - goal met, went for a walk twice with one of those being at the shelter (although I only walked one dog, because of the high number of mosquitoes and my lack of bug spray, and so was there for less time than planned, but I'm still calling this goal met.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

hello fellow canadians 
I had the same goal when the first day of July came. Only did on the first day though. I'm going to restart tomorrow


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Week Two - goal met, I went for a walk twice although one of those walks was not at the shelter.



thirdcoming said:


> I had the same goal when the first day of July came. Only did on the first day though. I'm going to restart tomorrow


Did you start walking again thirdcoming?


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Sadly no, I kinda find it boring to be honest. So Monday I'm going to join my old gym, I haven't went there in 3 years. How about you, how is your progress going?


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright I guess. I made the goal of walking twice a week for the month of July and it's been two weeks now and for those two weeks I have gone for a walk twice each week, which is good but half of those I have had to force myself to go on. I need to find a good way of motivating myself, since walking twice a week shouldn't be to difficult to do.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

It's not difficult to do, but the prospect of going out for a walk isn't always exciting enough to ensure that you feel motivated to do so..

Don't be so hard on yourself, you're doing great so far and I'm sure you can keep it up. Well done for sticking to your goals, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Week Three - goat met, however both of those were just around my neighbourhood and not at the shelter. Walking is a little boring so have been changing the routes slightly each time just so it's not the same.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

walk!
it helped me a lot, but in bigger time lapses as in after a month the breakdowns/downfalls are almost lethal as i realise that my main goal is not 100% my call and is nowhere in sigth...my soulmate is really streching the last bits of my sanity...


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

I love going for walks too, although most of the time it's just around where I live, which is fine, but I have anxiety when coming to crosswalks or going by business's where cars are leaving the parking lot. If I can avoid a crosswalk (and I mean crosswalks that don't have lights) I will, I'll just walk down a little further and then cross (looking both ways for cars of course). So often when I'm walking I'm not focusing on the sensation of walking, but rather on any upcoming crosswalks and how I can avoid them.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been trying to go on walks, at least once a day, but I keep missing some days cause I'm anxious or exhausted or not sleeping. Hopefully I can get this to become a daily habit.


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

Walking outside stressed me out too much. I got a treadmill instead. I get the excercise without all the stress. Ah...I'm still inside. : /


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Getting an exercise habit started is so hard! 
I went for a walk tonight for 30 minutes but the last time I went for a walk was last Sunday. And I really did have to force myself to go tonight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been trying to take a daily walk too on any day the weather is acceptable. I feel compelled to walk now because here in Wisconsin good weather is in short supply, with much of the year being rain, snow, slush, ice, or bitter cold -- basically, a whole lot of stuff to get in the way of a good walk.

I get the impression a lot of folks don't view walking as "real" exercise, viewing it as something for the elderly crowd that simply can't move faster than a walking pace. Years ago I lost 100# with walking as my only exercise, so seems like real exercise to me. Unfortunately, I gained a significant portion of that weight back.

I don't know how long I'll manage to stick with my plan of walking, since I can't say I like walking. I do it out of a sense that I simply must improve my overall health and sitting idle isn't good for anyone. Gives me something to do for an hour each day. In any case, I know winter isn't that far away and in a few months I won't be walking as I don't care to slip on ice or subject myself to brutal wind chills.


----------



## justok (Sep 4, 2013)

Walking is great! I feel uncomfortable when passing someone/a car passes and they stare at you... but I think in the end if you can ignore that, it helps with improving self esteem while exposing yourself, getting good exercise, and feeling like you're going somewhere (figuratively and literally). It's really healthy in any way.


----------



## RosettaWood (Aug 22, 2013)

MEC said:


> Being that it is July 1st I thought I would set a goal and actually try and stick with it. So starting with just the month of July I want to make it my goal to get out for a walk twice a week for a minimum of 30 minutes each time. I recently did an orientation at the local animal shelter so ideally one of those times would be walking a couple dogs at the shelter. I thought since I don't really do any exercise at the moment that if I started with two times a week that it would be more manageable than say setting a goal of four times a week.


Hi,
That is better than none at all. We all know that when we do something the most difficult part is when to start and how. With this, setting a goal is the answer, it is good you have, that is a sign that you can start.
-Rosetta


----------



## cinnamon12 (Sep 4, 2013)

I too have had this goal in mind for some time. I used to absolutely love taking a walk, but since I got panic disorder I developed agoraphobia too and obviously it makes it really hard. I get really exhausted and out of breath because of anxiety, so I have not been a decent walk in a long while now. However , I decided to get an exercise bike and build up my stamina so I know I am physically capable when I do eventually get out for a lovely walk in the countryside, with my dog. I just need to focus mentally and hopefully it will be achievable!


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

Lately I have been able to go walking on Saturdays and Sundays for 30 to 45 minutes each time. During the week for some reason not so much. I am going to try and stick with this until it gets too cold out and then find some Youtube videos that I can do.


----------

